# Urgent call - urgent call - do you read me? Germany Meet-Up Group?



## LaFoto

There are only three more months to go until there will be the one-week-Germany-Meet-Up. 

I need NUMBERS!
It is important I know (for sure this time) who is coming and who is NOT coming.

Three persons have recently dropped out. 
"Ole Hoop" can thus easily have three more people to come and share the apartments with the others. 

This is the actual list of people coming/room wanted, but: as you can see, Corry and Joe have dropped out, as have Tangerini and family... so we have more *free beds* that want to get filled by people coming to the meet-up!!!

Hertz - *1 *bed
Antarctican - *1* bed
Jeff Canes - *1* bed
Daan (doenoe) - *1 *bed
photojazz - *1 *bed 
Alex_B- *1 *bed
ferny - *2* beds
Ravikiran - *1* bed
Chris of Arabia - *2* beds
Unimaxium - *1* bed 

Folks, I need to know who is coming!
Iron_Flatline said he'd come, but would much rather live in a hotel. That is ok. Don't know if he has meanwhile arranged things for himself, I have him all the hotel's details! 

How about other European members?
Tim from Copenhagen?
Members from Belgium?

Please, make up your minds. I need to make reservations of some of the things I plan to do *in time* - might be too late for some already. And some reservations only work with a large enough group!!!

For more info, also for newcomers to the idea, I may well refer you to the other two threads on the Meet-Up:

Early_planning_stages

More_detailed_planning


----------



## Alex_B

I am afraid, my " number" will remain on *1.* 

All the others who are still undecided, come on, it will be great fun  And cheaper that most of you expect.


----------



## Antarctican

I'm still in.


----------



## Puscas

man, I already said I wouldn't be there, but this sure looks like fun! The people that dropped out should be whipped...




enjoy people!





pascal


----------



## LaFoto

I know you can't come, Pascal.
But others??? 
Please!


----------



## Antarctican

C'mon people! It's gonna be lots of fun. Photo and blackmail ops will abound. The accommodation is inexpensive, and if you start looking into airfares, you will probably be pleasantly surprised.  :lmao:




(You know you wanna!)


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, you wanna!
And I need replacement for the three that have dropped out, and the house wasn't even filled as yet, so I can easily have MORE than three that still haven't made up their minds.

How about some more EUROPEAN members then!??? Danish members, for example, or those who live in Italy, or Belgium, etc.?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

What about ravikiran?


----------



## Alex_B

We need more Brits! come on!

And more from the continent. it is easy for them 


Who really wants to miss seeing me after all the drinks Hertz owes me?


----------



## LaFoto

I think, Ravikiran is working on it. In earnest! But I haven't heard from him of late.
But you're right Hertz, he should be on the list. 
I added him.


----------



## doenoe

Im still in.........still looking around for the planeticket. Gonna talk to a mate of mine soon. He flew to Germany quite often, asking him where he bought his tickets


----------



## Becky

I'm going to try... but it just depends whether work will give me the time off and this I won't know for at least 3 weeks or so, so by that time it may be too late?


----------



## LaFoto

Never too late, Becky. Never.
What with those three persons dropped out and two of the list AWOL, there is PLENTY of room!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I'm still in (+1), I just haven't arranged myself properly yet. Will let you know shortly...


----------



## LaFoto

Added you to the group with pleasure!!! 

*Please, some who haven't thought about it up to now ... make up your minds. There are even plans on how to make it as economic for those who might struggle a little financially as can be!*


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Corinna, that should have been me + 1 (so 2 of us then)


----------



## LaFoto

All the better. Will change the list at once!


----------



## DPW2007

I may be able to go for the 24th/25th of May as it is a weekend - I am going camping in the first week of June so would rather have the last week of May available so I can prepare for it.

I wonder if that is too little time!

David


----------



## LaFoto

24 May is nothing but "arrival day". I haven't planned anything other than getting people settled into that home and maybe dinner for all in the "Bistro". Sunday is for adaptation, getting over possible jet-lags, so all we shall do is go to the swimming pool (which is both indoors and outdoors pool, with restaurant and all. 

The real "sight-seeing" (Hamburg, Lüneburg, Bremen, canoe trip) will only start on Monday.

So it depends on what you want to see and do!? Do you think just meeting us (and seeing my highly uninteresting "town") is enough? You decide. Should you plan to make use of the camp site, let me know, I might need to inform them in time!

And I have counted and came to the conclusion that the apartments are filled with 16 persons (given DigitalDiva+boyfriend and also photojazz really come!), maximum is 18. But there are always more possibilities, also cheap or for free even!


----------



## Iron Flatline

I'm still at "probably", tending toward "highly likely."


----------



## LaFoto

Goodie, Iron!
Do you still plan to reside in "Stemmer Landkrug" then? Do you still have their address and phone number?


----------



## Tangerini

I'm still in! (and so are my +2)


----------



## Alex_B

I am still in!

Still just *1* bed


----------



## LaFoto

Awww. Alex :hug:

Does anyone know ANYTHING about DigitalDiva???


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Chris of Arabia said:


> I just haven't arranged myself properly yet.



Have you tried putting yourself in alphabetical order?


----------



## LaFoto

Photojazz?
Will you come in here and say "YES! I still mean to come, and I want x bed(s) in the holiday home" ???


----------



## Unimaxium

I really want to make it to this meetup, and it's starting to look like I actually might be able to. I know it's getting last-minute, but you can put my name on the list. 

So as I understand it, the best way to get to the meetup is to fly into either Hamburg or Bremen? I'm looking into flights now. 

And in terms of those apartments, is there still space for one more? What's the latest news about that?


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ The apartments sleep a total of 18 people, and of the 16 in Corinna's list not all have confirmed they're still coming, so I'd guess there's still space. 

Wonderful to hear that you think you'll make it to the meetup!!


----------



## LaFoto

Anty's right: it seems like DigitalDiva and boyfriend are not coming, after all, or so I deduce from the fact that she's been seen last as active here on TPF in November 2007 - I wouldn't know what else to deduce from that.

And yes, Sky, Hamburg or Bremen are best, but if Hannover should give you a better result/price/time, try that, too, or Düsseldorf (then you might have the pleasure to come speeding up here in Alex_B's Audi  --- maybe).


----------



## Hertz van Rental

We'll find room for everyone who wants to come - even if it means Anty has to sleep on the floor.


----------



## Android

:cry::cry::cry::sad anim::sad anim::sad anim:

I really, really want to go but I can't.
So many people going that I would :heart: to meet, LaFoto, Anty etc (Yes, even HVR and AlexB)......Can't get time off nor convince wife (she has less leave than me!).

I shall wait with baited breath to see the pics and read the thread.
Have a great time

Andy


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:


> We'll find room for everyone who wants to come - even if it means Anty has to sleep on the floor.







..........Heehee, if it came to that, it wouldn't be a problem. I can truly sleep just about anywhere. But thanks, Hertz, for volunteering _me_ for the floor. [Guess that serves me right for actually going off line for a few hours to get some work done. You turn your back for a minute, and you've been volunteered for something unexpected! Could've been worse, I guess.]



Android said:


> :cry::cry::cry::sad anim::sad anim::sad anim:
> 
> I really, really want to go but I can't.
> So many people going that I would :heart: to meet, LaFoto, Anty etc (Yes, even HVR and AlexB)......Can't get time off nor convince wife (she has less leave than me!).


Never say never, Andy! The meetup is a week long. Would you be able to come just for a few days? A long weekend?  I understand airfares are really cheap from the UK on Ryanair.


----------



## Unimaxium

LaFoto said:


> Anty's right: it seems like DigitalDiva and boyfriend are not coming, after all, or so I deduce from the fact that she's been seen last as active here on TPF in November 2007 - I wouldn't know what else to deduce from that.
> 
> And yes, Sky, Hamburg or Bremen are best, but if Hannover should give you a better result/price/time, try that, too, or Düsseldorf (then you might have the pleasure to come speeding up here in Alex_B's Audi  --- maybe).



Awesome. I found a number of flights to Hamburg for not-too-bad of a price. So put me on the list for one bed


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, our flights to Hamburg are booked.

Arr 11:40 24th May
Dep 08:00 31st May

...other details to follow as they get arranged (like getting from Riyadh back to the UK for the flight above)


----------



## doenoe

So most people will arrive in Hamburg i guess? I will probably book the flight this week


----------



## Antarctican

Guess I better get going on booking flights! I just did a quick check and it seems I'll have to make 1 or 2 stopovers as there are no direct flights.  Seems odd.

Corinna, are the 24th and 31st mainly arrival/departure days without other activities planned?


----------



## LaFoto

Antarctican said:


> Corinna, are the 24th and 31st mainly arrival/departure days without other activities planned?


 
Exactly.
The only thing I might do is get us a reservation on the "bistro" in Lauenbrück (across the road from where you'll all stay) for a meal in the evening of 24, but nothing else will be done.

And 31 is departure day, yes, unless someone wants to stay on .


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> But thanks, Hertz, for volunteering _me_ for the floor.



Don't mention it. I've also volunteered you to do all the cooking, cleaning and laundry.


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> Don't mention it. I've also volunteered you to do all the cooking, cleaning and laundry.



sounds great! Thank you!

Hmmm.... can I take her home with me after the meetup? Sounds like the right accessory for my flat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Oh dear, that's the 'could be worse' to which I was referring.  I'll just do what men do...burn the tar outta the first meal I make, and throw some red socks in with the white laundry, and I'll be asked not to 'help out' again.


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> Hmmm.... can I take her home with me after the meetup? Sounds like the right accessory for my flat. :mrgreen:


 
As if your flat needed any of that being done!
Dust does not stand a chance with you!
The first bit falls and the vacuum cleaner is out!
Same applies to anything, like CLUTTER (which surrounds me and encroaches on me ALL THE TIME) --- no chance with Alex. With or without Anty staying and doing the chores...!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> As if your flat needed any of that being done!
> Dust does not stand a chance with you!
> The first bit falls and the vacuum cleaner is out!
> Same applies to anything, like CLUTTER (which surrounds me and encroaches on me ALL THE TIME) --- no chance with Alex. With or without Anty staying and doing the chores...!



never said i could not deal with it on my own, but it is much more relaxing if someone else does it and I only check the result 

good to see people finally get active and book flights and all


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> good to see people finally get active and book flights and all


 
Isn't it?
I find that pretty reassuring! 
Helps me a great deal in my planning!

So more people: do get things settled!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> I'll just do what men do...burn the tar outta the first meal I make, and throw some red socks in with the white laundry, and I'll be asked not to 'help out' again.



Foolish penguin. That's what we do so we're used to it.


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Isn't it?
> I find that pretty reassuring!
> Helps me a great deal in my planning!
> 
> So more people: do get things settled!



I just booked a drive in my car on the motorway!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well you better not get in my way! I drive fast and stop for nothing.


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> Well you better not get in my way! I drive fast and stop for nothing.



But we should both be coming from different directions on different motorways anyway .. unless you take the wrong turn again. As I heard, you do that on meet-ups occasionally!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Alex_B said:


> unless you take the wrong turn again. As I heard, you do that on meet-ups occasionally!!



But I do it with style and at speed!


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> But I do it with style and at speed!



Well, same style and speed here ... but I take the right turns! 


 Which means I have trouble taking left turns of course.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The shortest distance between two points is a straight line. Pedestrians had better be quick on their feet.

Reminds me. Better get some sedative for my passengers. I find that people screaming in terror tends to distract me.


----------



## Alex_B

sounds it is better to be inside your car than outside.

that should keep passengers quiet, since they are afraid to be told to leave the car and become part of the pedestrian crowd.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just call me Frankenstein.


----------



## Unimaxium

Great news! I have officially booked flights to Hamburg. My arriving flight will get in at 21:10 on May 24th, and I will be departing at 11:25 on May 31st (Hamburg time).


----------



## LaFoto

Quoting myself on the (rough) itinerary I already posted in the second of my three planning threads: 



> And I was thinking of this (still very rough) itinerary for the week:
> 
> *Sat, 24 May:* Day of Arrival, only arrival for most and settling in, dinner in the "Bistro" here in Lauenbrück (about 5 min on foot from "Ole Hoop", where the first 18 of you will stay)
> 
> *Sun, 25 May:* Maybe, if I can get that cleared with our choirmaster, my choir will sing in the Sunday Service and you could thus hear me sing, if that is so, some might like to come and listen (?), other than that I am thinking of spending the day in the swimming pool for everyone to acclimatise and overcome their jet lag, and we can get lunch and dinner (maybe?) from the "Aloha", i.e. the restaurant within the premises of the pool (http://www.ronolulu.de/ ).
> 
> *Monday, 26 May* _Hamburg_
> (transport there and back by train!)
> Guided tour round the port on a boat just for us with catering on board (still to be decided what that should comprise) (1 - 2 hours), walking to the sites (Town Hall etc) and after that there are sooooooooooo many DIFFERENT things for you to do, I still cannot tell what we WILL do (or you will do) --- one thing of interest is the Miniature Wonderland (http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/ ), but Digital Diva is super interested in following The Beatles on their paths through Hamburg, there are options to get guided round there (http://www.stattreisen-hamburg.de/de...les/index.html - only in German, I'm afraid...) , too, and and and. The day might be packed, there is just soooooooooooo much there to see (and take photos of!!! ) in Hamburg.
> 
> *Tuesday, 27 May *_Lüneburg and the Heath _
> Transportation is still an unsolved problem, we would need to travel there by car. Depending on how many we will be and how many cars there will be around, I would need to ask if some of my friends would lend us their car and time (?).
> But the town is worth a visit! (http://www.lueneburg.de/index.htm?baum_id=3221&langu=en )
> For the afternoon, I would like to take you on a horse-drawn carriage ride through the Heath (but once more transportation to where the tours start - and they don't start out of Lüneburg, not one of them does), and I would want to book a tour that includes some sort of catering. Still working on that.
> 
> *Wednesday, 28 May *Bremen
> Transport there and back by train
> Mostly walking through the old centre of town
> Guided tour through Old Town Hall
> Lunch in the vaults underneath the Old Town Hall
> Ample chance for shopping (you can see that I have not made any definite plans on the Bremen-day)
> 
> *Thursday, 29 May*
> Canoe trip down the River Wümme starting right in Lauenbrück to Scheeßel (about 4 hours), lunch in Scheeßel (shopping for the salads for the barbecue!)
> Preparation of salads and the barbecue
> 
> Big barbecue in Corinna's garden !
> If for some reason you cannot be here for any of the previous excursions, make sure you are here for the barbecue!
> 
> *Friday, 30 May*
> free ... no plans made for that day as yet
> 
> *Saturday, 31 May*
> Departure day
> 
> Sounds ok?
> __________________


----------



## LaFoto

Have David-DPW2007 and Iron_Flatline made up their minds seriously now? Can I count you in when I prebook tables or boat tours or Canadian Canoes?

How about your flights, Daan. Any news? Airport? Time of arrival?

Anyone else suddenly interested in the meet-up? Make up your minds! They are always great fun!


----------



## LaFoto

Are you willing to spend &#8364; 26.- on a 2-hour guided boat trip with catering through Hamburg Port? 
(They have adjusted their price list at last, and prices have risen considerably for 2008 :shock: ... that tour was &#8364; 19.- last year!!!) 

I mean to go into Hamburg and to the office of Barkassen_Meyer today and ask them a first couple of questions... (for example the groups would need to be 35 persons AT LEAST, and we are barely 20 just now...)


----------



## Chris of Arabia

The cost of the boat trip around the harbour doesn't concern me too much Corinna, it's seems unlikely that Anne-Marie will set foot in a canoe though.

Oh and I think we'll have a hire car for the week, so we'll have a couple of seats spare at a guess


----------



## LaFoto

Spare seats are very welcome, since the transportation problem we're facing on the Tuesday still hasn't been solved. We only really get into Lüneburg AND to the point where we MIGHT do that horse-drawn carriage ride through Lüneburg Heath by car...!

And if you won't set foot into any canoe, you are welcome to join the catering force who will greet us with sandwiches or whatever upon our arrival! (That "force" so far consists of YOU and ... Anne-Marie :er: --- it was JUST founded! )


----------



## Unimaxium

Those plans sound fantastic! It looks like there's so much to see in the area. A canoe trip sounds like lots of fun, as does the idea of wandering around Hamburg and Bremen. And a private boat tour, with catering? Really cool. I do think it would be nice to spend a good amount of time just wandering around the cities too, snapping photos and checking out local shops and restaurants and such -- rather than filling the whole day with planned visits. But either way, this sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I wouldn't worry about making too many plans for organised fun. If past meet-ups are any indication everyone will be quite happy sitting around in a bar photographing each other.
And if we go anywhere by car we are sure to take the wrong turning.
I can still remember trying to find your B&B in the dark at Saffron Walden


----------



## LaFoto

That boat tour is 2 hours out of one entire day. The rest is very much up to you all. The "Miniature Wonderland" is an offer on my part, it IS really something, but maybe the streets and buildings and sights of Hamburg are more important to most who are going to see this wonderful city for the first time. 

In Bremen, all I mean to organise is a tour round the Old Town Hall. Mostly so because not even I have ever been in the inside. And a lunch meal in the vaults underneath the Old Town Hall for all (for which I would need to pre-book a table). Else, you'll also be free to wander around Bremen as you please (the centre is small and all the main sights are fairly closely together).

The entire Lüneburg Day is still fairly open. 

Knowing what previous meet-ups have been like, I have decided to organise SOME and give the group a lot of time to organise themselves (or not!) for most of the REST of the time.

I am hoping to provide a good balance.


----------



## Antarctican

So far it sounds like a good balance to me! A framework of sightseeing, but with plenty of time/opportunity for wandering and shooting.


Is there any chance the canoe place also has kayaks?


----------



## LaFoto

We would set out here in my place and from what I know, the man who rents out the canoes only rents out Canadian Canoes, since most people who rent from him are total lay-people (like Yours Truly).


----------



## Antarctican

Sounds like fun either way. I have only paddled a canoe on two occasions, and that was many years ago. Guess I better pack a waterproof bag for the camera!


----------



## LaFoto

I've only ever been on that tour twice, too, and in a canoe only twice, as well. And with the camera on board each time. There's a big plastic ton, one for each canoe, into where were will be asked to put all our things, and the lid can be screwed shut ... but both my sister and I (for example) took out our cameras halfway and used them ... unprotected. She was paddling for the first time ever, too! 

We did not capsize. Fortunately!
It's not as if people hadn't managed to capsize even with these big-bellied canoes, though!

So yes. A waterproof might be wise. (I don't even have anything like that ... :scratch: ).


----------



## doenoe

It all sounds good Corinna 
Oh, and i booked my flight:
Arrival Hamburg 09:30
Departure Hamburg 07:00
Sorry, i couldnt get a flight that departed earlier then 07:00 :er:


----------



## LaFoto

Are those a.m. or p.m. times, Daan?

And I have made inquieries and come to the conclusion we fare better without catering on board the harbour tour boat ... it'll be around 20 Euros each for the 2-hour-guided tour on a privately chartered boat, so we'd be among ourselves. 

After that, everyone's free to explore Hamburg as they please, I might show you places, or you wander around on your own, we might spend most of the time in pubs, or see some sights, whatever. So there's not too much organised (as Hertz wishes ), but SOME. 

Only will I have to arrange a time when the boat is setting out. And the lady suggested 11:30h, but I said we'd be unlikely to meet that time, couldn't it be 12:00h, and she's trying to arrange that. 

That means we will have to catch the 11-o'clock train to Hamburg. Do you think you'll be able to be up and about and ready to leave by then? All of you?


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Do you think you'll be able to be up and about and ready to leave by then? All of you?




We just use brute force to wake them all up :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Hmmm, 4 bathrooms and 16 people trying to get ready. Could get interesting.


----------



## LaFoto

I guess I would allow the men on board unshaved ... :scratch: 

Some could slouch along the streets of my place in their pyjamas, towel over the arm, toothbrush and shampoo in hand, and come to my home for a shower, maybe? 

But we'll all have been to the pool the day before - no one CAN really be THAT dirty again on the following morning... I should THINK... but what do I know???

But we can't charter the boat any later than 12 ... to meet 12 will be a matter of negociations even...


----------



## Antarctican

I'm just kidding...I'm sure it will be no problem getting everyone up and ready by 11.

(You've got a cruel streak in you, Corinna. I mean, c'mon....a bunch of people (most) meeting each other for the first time and the first activity you schedule is a pool visit...where we'll be seen in bathing suits, without makeup and with wet hair??! Gaaaah!  Cameras will be forbidden, I hope!)




[Still kidding. A little]


----------



## LaFoto

Guess what? That pool-item on the itinerary scares even me just a little and I might wander around in shorts and t-shirt (given the weather will comply!!!) and NOT expose my body to anyone in a swim suit (might be wise!!!), and not go into the water.

For those who still want to bring their cameras to document everything I will make arrangements for where to leave them when they're not being used (in the lifesaver's hut, I should think), so you can be sure someone's ALWAYS there to look after your camera when you are busy getting your make-up washed off and your hair wet . (The pool manager is Sabine's coach, so it should be possible to get things arranged that you wouldn't normally get arranged --- I HOPE!).


----------



## doenoe

oh yeah sorry, im talking in the 24 hour clock mode.....so the times are AM.


----------



## LaFoto

What's your day of departure then? Saturday, 31st?
And you'll FLY OUT OF HAMBURG as early as 7 in the morning. You'll have to be there by 5 in the morning. That means you'll have to leave from Lauenbrück at 4 in the morning, and there is no train going at the time! :shock: 

That will mean I'll have to take you there at such ungodly hour! :shock: ale:


----------



## doenoe

yeah, 7 in the mornin on saturday the 31st. Wasnt my ideal time neither.
But what is the latest train going to Hamburg? Cause i dont mind spending some time at an airport. Just make sure i have my Ipod charged and hang out at the airport. Maybe take some nightshots of incoming planes or something


----------



## Antarctican

Daan - here's a link to a site that gives the German train times. You'll be going from Lauenbrück to Hamburg Fuhlsbüttel, so it looks like the last train out of Lauenbrück on May 30th leaves at 2301 and arrives at 0001 on May 31. Maybe Corinna can just check I've done the search correctly, as there seems to be a few versions of 'Hamburg Fuhlsbüttel' for the arrival station.

And for those arriving at Hamburg airport on the 24th and taking the train to Lauenbrück, the trains seem to leave the airport every hour at 33 past the hour*, and arrive in Lauenbrück approximately 1 hour and 21 minutes later, at a cost of 9.9 Euros. There is one train change required for the trip to Lauenbrück (it's at Hamburg's main train station). If you were to not make the connection for any reason, you'd just have to wait an hour for the next one. 

*the last train leaves the airport at 2323, so it's the only one not leaving at 33 after the hour.


Once in Lauenbrück, it's a 5 minute walk to "Ole Hoop" which is on Mückentwiete Street. See map:





If the picture ^^^ isn't showing for some reason, try to right click and select 'show picture'.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

IMPORTANT NEWS!

Due to unforeseen circumstances I have space available in my car. I am driving down from Rutland to Dover, crossing on the midnight ferry and then driving through France, Belgium and Germany.
Anyone who wants a lift to the meet-up is welcome to join me if they are willing to make a contribution to costs, don't complain about my choice of music and promise not to fart in the car. :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Does your important news mean that Tangerini and family are NOT coming, after all??? I hope it does NOT mean THAT!!!


----------



## doenoe

oh and about taking pics at the pool. you have to over-expose my skin with about 2 stops. Else it will turn out grayish instead of the natural white it really is :albino:


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz's announcement that he can bring three more people over from the UK in his car DOES mean that Tangerini and family are not coming to the meet-up after all  ...


----------



## Antarctican

Oh no!!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

*Quick! UK members! Make up your minds. Decide. Then PM Hertz and tell him you want one seat in his car! He now has three free seats!*


----------



## Tangerini

:cry::sad anim::cry:
I am terribly sorry and upset that we can no longer make it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Maybe I will organise a meet up for next year in Rutland and you can jolly well come to that :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe

Shame you cant come 

And my flight times changed. They screwed up at the travelagency and i didnt book my tickets afterall. So i a new flight, with waaay better times:
Amsterdam - Hamburg   24th May   Arrivel 10:40AM
Hamburg - Amsterdam   31st May   Departure 02:50PM (14:50HR)

So im just hoping this one will get booked


----------



## LaFoto

Oooo. Goodie! I hope so, too! Sounds sooo much better with regards to your departure time!


----------



## ravikiran

I'am extremely sad to inform that my trip to the Meet-up is on the verge of being canceled. My sister's marriage is likely to be arranged to sometime around June (as the details and dates are yet to be finalized). For the time being please do not consider me in the list.

Corinna, sorry about that. It would have been a lot of fun meeting you guys.

And thanks to Hertz for remembering. But sure, if you are going to arrange another meet-up in Rutland, I'll try and get there.

Corinna I'll update you (if there's going to be any chance) by the end of this month.

I wish you all a exciting and memorable meet-up.

warm regards,
Ravi.


----------



## LaFoto

I am very sad .

Ferny's reply to my question in his MOTW-thread on whether he's going to come and when he thinks he'll arrive made my heart sink, for that is once more two people less, and Ravi's now probably not coming either...

I've come to the following conclusion:
- I am not going to pre-order anything at all. 

No boat for just the group, so we'd get our own and private tour round Hamburg Port. While I think a boat tour round the port is a must, we can always hop on the public boats that leave by the hour...

No horse drawn carriage ride through Lüneburg Heath just for the group. Maybe, if we want to do it, there are hop-on rides...

I don't know who in the end "my group" is going to be. It is all way too unsafe and I simply don't know any numbers. Thankfully I have only so far asked for info material from the boat hirers, no more.



This is developing in a way I hadn't expected. 

I announced this meet-up *one and a half year* ago...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Anne-Marie and I are still on for this. We now have our flights back from Riyadh booked to the UK, which fortunately avoid Terminal 5. :er:

We do still have to sort accommodation and the hire car though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I am coming for definite. I've paid for the ferry crossing and I've booked the hire car.
Anyone who wants a lift from the UK or to be picked up en route just ask (I've got a midnight crossing so I will be hurtling through Europe towards the dawn  )


----------



## doenoe

im still in too, got the tickets paid and reserved.


----------



## Antarctican

And I'm still in. Haven't booked the flight yet, but I'm going on points, and there still seems to be availability. Trying to figure out when to meet with the rellies is being a bit of a problem, which is why the flight isn't booked yet.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

There you go, Corinna. Almost all the important people will be turning up mrgreen so don't bother booking anything - we'll play it by ear. I'm sure there will be a good local bar where we can retire to so we can argue and not come to a decision in good old TPF Meet-Up style.


----------



## Jeff Canes

i'll be there too


----------



## LaFoto

Jeff, when does your plane land on that Friday, May 23? And where will you arrive again? Also in Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel? Are you sure you want to rent a car and find your own way here? You might need some help? While it is not impossible to get out of the airport area and onto the right motorway, it is not easy for the ... first-timers.


----------



## doenoe

im sure we can figure things out while being in Germany...its gonna be a blast 
And who will arrive in Hamburg by plane on the 24th? Maybe we can go with the same train from the airport to Lafoto's village.


----------



## Jeff Canes

LaFoto said:


> Jeff, when does your plane land on that Friday, May 23? And where will you arrive again? Also in Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel? Are you sure you want to rent a car and find your own way here? You might need some help? While it is not impossible to get out of the airport area and onto the right motorway, it is not easy for the ... first-timers.



Yep, Friday in Hamburg, I've booked & insured the car, Driving in circles and swearing is a requirement for any trip :mrgreen:, cannot miss out on that


----------



## Jeff Canes

doenoe said:


> im sure we can figure things out while being in Germany...its gonna be a blast
> And who will arrive in Hamburg by plane on the 24th? Maybe we can go with the same train from the airport to Lafoto's village.


 I think Sky said he was coming in to Hamburg late on the 24th.


----------



## LaFoto

Sky will arrive late, at only 21:15 hours on that Saturday, 24, so Andreas will go out to the airport and collect him, for else he might miss the last train out here (which leaves at 11 something p.m. but you know how things are - wait for luggage, miss the shuttle bus, wait for the next, go all the way in shuttle bus, try to find the platform in the main railway station ... all unfortunate things can happen and you can easily miss a last train...).

Anty hasn't sorted things with "the rellies" yet, so I still don't know when she'll arrive. She hasn't booked her tickets yet :raisedbrow: ...! But she thought she might arrive in the afternoon. Maybe. Who knows!?


----------



## LaFoto

Chris and Ann-Marie might arrive at Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel Airport, too? When? Did Chris mention a time? I don't remember.

Jeff, I PM you with directions, ok?


----------



## Antarctican

I think Chris said his flight arrived at 11:40 am. I remember, because if I fly in on the 24th mine arrives around the same time. I may fly in on a different day now, though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I said... 



Chris of Arabia said:


> OK, our flights to Hamburg are booked.
> 
> Arr 11:40 24th May
> Dep 08:00 31st May
> 
> ...other details to follow as they get arranged (like getting from Riyadh back to the UK for the flight above)



We're arriving at the airport that uses (HAM) as its airport code - does that help?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If I don't get lost too many times I should be arriving at about 7am.
Will there be anywhere open to get breakfast?


----------



## LaFoto

When do you set out, and where does the ferry take you? When does it arrive there? It is a 6-hour drive (at least) from Hoek van Holland up here.
Breakfast can be had here - "Chez Schlieffère" is the place.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll be getting the midnight ferry Dover to Callais. Route Bruxelles, Essen, Bremen. I'm estimating average speed as 50mph.
If I'm making good time I might stop at a services for a nap.


----------



## Alex_B

OMG, I did not book my flight yet either!



... so I might have to come by car after all ...


----------



## Antarctican

Okay, I'm booked. I'll be coming to Lauenbrück on Saturday from Hamburg, where I'll be visiting some relatives beforehand. My flight out on the 31st has 2 stops, so I may end up changing it to hang around northern Germany, or hit Denmark briefly or something.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I've done some counting, and some realistic DIS-counting, and have come to the conclusion that we'll only be a much smaller group than I initially thought, consisting of

Hertz
Antactican
Jeff Canes
doenoe
Alex_B
Chris of Arabia
wife of Chris of Arabia
Unimaxium

(I discounted Ferny and girlfriend as well as Ravikiran since they said they weren't going to make it, and I also discounted photojazz since he's only been an active member briefly and has never come back. I ask him in e-mail if he'll come and he'll e-mail back "of course", but I can't really believe this)

As to Iron_Flatline ... I really don't know. 

And with regards to Tempra ... *he* didn't know if his funds would stretch this far after their trip to Zambia. 

I would have expected some more Europeans to be interested, like people from Copenhagen, for example, but ... seems like it's going to be these 9 and no more.

My question is: if there's only 9 people, do we really need both houses (for the apartments are in two houses, right next to each other). Or should I phone the lady and tell her we only need the big house with the community room?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think just the one big house with the community room. It wouldn't be fair on the owners to reserve rooms for people who won't turn up.
If others turn up on spec they will just have to find their own accommodation.
I may throw my tent in the back of the car.


----------



## Antarctican

I didn't realize they were two houses...I thought it was just 3 floors of one building. So, I agree with Hertz, just the one big house should do it. Assuming the big house has places for 8-9 people (there are 8 on your list. I can't tell if you're including Iron Flatline, although I think you said he might stay in a different hotel anyway).


----------



## LaFoto

OK, I'll call her and tell her the second house is open again for that week. And yes, when I said "9", I may well have thought about Iron_Flatline, but he indicated he was more "the hotel type" anyway.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Corinna,

Anne-Marie and I are planning on finding a hotel too - thought I'd mentioned it earlier, but perhaps it got missed in amongst all the earlier stuff. Hope that doesn't mess with the planning too much.


----------



## LaFoto

http://www.landkrug-trau.de/

Ask if you can get a room with them then. This is the hotel I recommended to Iron_Flatline, too.

And with only 6 persons left, we might not even get the house with the big room any more... It just isn't necessary.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Boy do I need some help with the translation on that one...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

...especially when the dates on the booking form only go up to 2007. :scratch:


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Erm... I don't do their website for them ... Shall I phone them in your name? Talk to them in German? You can give me the necessary data in a PM. If they need some credit card numbers for a downpayment, I'll let you know later. Would that work, you reckon?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Corinna, that would be extremely sweet of you if you could do that. I've trying using their email address to and at the moment, Outlook is flatly refusing to send it anywhere. We need 7 nights, arriving on 24 May, departing on the morning of 31 May.


----------



## LaFoto

The those *six* of you who you are still going to spend the week in Ole Hoop ... while at first I had reserved all three apartments for "us", I now felt it was high time to let Britta know we no longer NEED all three apartments. 

She immediately suggested we then take Apartment 1 and Apartment 2, and *not* Apartment 3 with the Community Room.

I must call her again tomorrow to let her know which of the apartments we're finally going to use.

Go into www.ole-hoop.de and there into "Wohnungen". You will get to see floor plans of the apartments, and when you hover the mouse arrow above the rooms, you will also get to see little photos of the room. Mark that Apartment 3 (with the community room) mostly offers double beds --- and *at the beginning* of the meet-up sexywink: ) at least, there are *no* couples arriving any more who will stay in Ole Hoop. 

Hence I'm not sure you'd be ever so very happy with double beds. Anty's the only female in the apartments... 

You either let me know if Apartment 1 and 2 are ok for you or I will just decide in your stead and let Britta know we take those two. (To take both gives each and everyone a bit more privacy, for to squeeze into Apartment 2 only would mean that two have to sleep in bunk beds and one on a couch. Like that, 6 persons could be fit in there, but taking two apartments would guarantee you all get a proper bed... think about it.)


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:


> Anty's the only female in the apartments...


Wooooohooooo!

Ummm, I mean, the doors have locks, right?  








(For the protection of the menfolk)  :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

Okay, to get serious for a moment, I agree we shouldn't squish ourselves up into just Apartment 2.  Especially since it is so affordable to begin with. Taking Apartment 1 as well means we get an extra bathroom. 

From the floorplans/pictures, it looks like several of the sleeping places are couches in rooms that may not have closets etc., so those who get rooms should agree they'll let people store bags/hanging clothes etc as necessary. Am I reading the diagrams right, Corinna? You've seen the inside of the apartments?


----------



## LaFoto

That's one detail, Anty, to which I haven't paid too much attention... sorry. 

Sigh ... I have just found out that Chris and his wife won't get rooms in the hotel that I had thought would be ideal for them ... and there is hardly any other (at all!) in the area ... next one would be 3 miles down the road in the town where I sing in the choir, which isn't particularly high class, and again in "Pool Town", which is at about 10 miles from here, there would be one five-star hotel, and four three star hotels.

It would, of course, be easier, if we could all stay much closer together...


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. As it says "6 - 8 persons" or "4 - 6 persons" etc., the -persons always have to sleep in something other than beds, like on sofas that can be made into beds. The bunk beds of Apartment 2 count as real beds, though. 

What with no room in Stemmer Landkrug, I feel less certain about how to decide now than ever before ... oh dear. 

And Britta says she gets request after request about the availability of her apartments for the period of time... and she has so far always said "Sorry, no, we're FULLY booked for that week". 

By tomorrow she would need to know...


----------



## doenoe

i can sleep on a couch or whatever, i can sleep on pretty much anything i lay my head to rest. 
Sorry you have to go to all this trouble Corinna, but i sure do appreciate it


----------



## LaFoto

Right, Daan, so you might be one candidate for the bunk beds .

Alex might not even be around for all 7 nights, he may have to leave for work some time in between ... 

And Sky (unimaxium) can ALSO sleep everywhere, I have a photo from the DC Meet-Up two years ago that proves it!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

How far away is Buchholz Corinna?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Google Earth says about 26Km - think I'm going to book there. I know it's a bit of a distance away, but it's helps us be rather nearer the airport on the day we fly out and if we're driving any way then the distance isn't all that much of a consideration - bit like driving to Preston from our house.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, courtesy of Expedia, we're booked into the Achart Plaza Ladart Buchholz and sorted the car too. Think that's me sorted more or less - only thing I might need is another CF card...


----------



## doenoe

never have enough CF cards eh


----------



## LaFoto

OK, so that's Apartments 1 and 2 for the remaining 6 then. I'll let Britta know tomorrow.

And it is about 40 minutes drive from here to Buchholz, given you watch the speed limits on the way (which I'd recommend).


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:


> watch the speed limits on the way (which I'd recommend).


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, Hertz and Alex, who you will be coming up from the south: once you leave the motorway (A1) at the exit "Stuckenborstel", there are two radar control boxes on your side of B75 leading up to here, and both are usually "loaded" with a camera, too. So do watch the 70 km/h where they ask you to only go at 70 km/h!!!


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:


>


Naaaah, go for it!! We'll bail you out if you're caught. Really.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I warned you.
And Chris, maybe 40 minutes is a bit long ... once you know the way, it'll shorten down to half an hour. But do watch the radar box in Trelde!!! You may really, really only go at 50 km/h through Trelde. Often they also bring the car with the hidden camera there and wait for those who speed!


----------



## Alex_B

just back to the real world of the internet now... and wow, I can see so much is going on already


----------



## tempra

Whats the best way to get from Bremen to Lauenbruck?


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> Whats the best way to get from Bremen to Lauenbruck?



That sounds very good 

I guess corinna can answer this best .... !


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:


> Naaaah, go for it!! We'll bail you out if you're caught. Really.



It's been shown that if you drive faster then 120mph the cameras can't clock you.
I'm tempted....


----------



## tempra

I'll book the flights - me and Sandie - and then let the rest take care of itself. We can only do the first weekend so arrive Saturday morning, back Monday evening.


----------



## tempra

Flights booked, and rented a car - seems like the easiest way to get around. 

Arrive Bremen 09:00 24th May, depart 19:35 26th May

Is there space at the ole hoop place for 2?

Tony - goin fer it


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> Flights booked, and rented a car - seems like the easiest way to get around.
> 
> Arrive Bremen 09:00 24th May, depart 19:35 26th May
> 
> Is there space at the ole hoop place for 2?
> 
> Tony - goin fer it



we will find ways to squeeze you in, i am sure   ... I think Anty is the best informed at the moment, how many of the apartments we actually got now.


----------



## tempra

Beauty! - I just tried reading the ole hoop site, but it made me dizzy - beer is still beer in german isn't it?


----------



## Alex_B

well, pronounciation wise , yes, it is spelled differently though


----------



## tempra

Alex_B said:


> well, pronounciation wise , yes, it is spelled differently though




I ain't gonna be spellin it am I? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> I ain't gonna be spellin it am I? :mrgreen:



you have to write it down once you lost your ability to speak after the 11th pint ...

But then, maybe I can help with my expert German spelling (after 11 pints ... )


----------



## Antarctican

Glad to hear Tony and Sandie are going to join in!!! Will look at the floor plans and see if we need to add Apt 1 back in (I believe we have 2 and 3 right now). I doubt we need it, as Tony and Sandie will only be there 2 nights. 

Let me say again how thrilled I am that you're coming!!!


----------



## tempra

I'm thrilled as well Anty!

Alex - doesn't pointing at the tap produce good results rather than having to write things down?


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> Alex - doesn't pointing at the tap produce good results rather than having to write things down?



only if your get yourself that far up from the ground, so you actually can point there !


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Any fool knows that if you just say the English words loudly and slowly then if a foreigner doesn't understand you he is either stupid or just being difficult.


----------



## LaFoto

You will be surrounded by English speaking people, so never you worry!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> You will be surrounded by English speaking people, so never you worry!



Ich verstehe nicht!


----------



## LaFoto

:roll:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Ich bin ein Berliner...

Will that help at all?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Ich bin ein Hamburger works for me.


----------



## Alex_B

Und ich hätt gern ein Bitburger bitte!


----------



## LaFoto

OK, serious for just one moment:

I have PMed all of you who you are coming twice by now. Extensive PMs, lots of data.
Help me: what do you still need to know. What have I forgotten to plan, to tell you about, to organise?


----------



## Antarctican

Will there be a stage set up at the barbeque for Hertz and the boys to do their clog dance exhibition?



(Oh, you said 'serious'. Sorry.  :blushing: )


----------



## Antarctican

The itinerary looks good! It's a good mix of organized events/tours, and down time where we can do what we like.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Are we going to need any posh(ish) clothes at all? Mainly thinking about what to pack


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Thinking more about what might be acceptable in some of the restaurants


----------



## Alex_B

German restaurants are usually pretty relaxed, t-shirt and long trousers do the job in most of them except the poshest. 

But we better wait for the local organiser to answer on this


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Wouldn't want to embarrass anyone in my Iron Maiden t-shirt and sawn off denims...


----------



## Alex_B

I can bring a flintstone tie for you if you want


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I actually believe you have one of those


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> I actually believe you have one of those



I do have a Fred Flintstone tie ... true!

Did not wear it for ages, but used to shock people with it at formal events


----------



## LaFoto

Bremer Ratskeller at lunchtime is definitely an "any-clothes" venue. 
The one I don't really know myself is "Alt-Helgoländer Fischerstuben" in Hamburg, and we're going there in the evening, but does any of us really want to carry about a second set of clothes for the entire day??? 
So for the Hamburg-day you might want to get dressed in something OTHER than your Iron Maiden t-shirt and sawn-off jeans in the morning already...
"Portofino" in Fintel is so very much an "anything-goes" restaurant, and just in case (and I sooooooooooooooooo hope it will be the case!) the good weather we're having just now will not have exhausted itself by the last week of May, they'll seat us outside, anyway.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:


> What have I forgotten to plan, to tell you about, to organise?



How wonderfully Germanic.
Don't worry about the planning. I for one am fine with spur of the moment stuff.
I like a good surprise :hug::


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Bremer Ratskeller at lunchtime is definitely an "any-clothes" venue.



But that means we definitely need clothes though??


----------



## LaFoto

Clothes should be worn. Yes. I'd recommend that!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Who's carrying a tripod with them? I'm in two minds...


----------



## tempra

Chris of Arabia said:


> Who's carrying a tripod with them? I'm in two minds...




I'll borrow yours :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

I'm thinking of bringing mine on the Hamburg-Day since I hope we'll get the chance to see the Old Warehouse District in the dark (illuminated). I've never myself seen it before, either, let alone taken a photo!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Think I'm now sorted - Manfrotto 718SHB


----------



## Jeff Canes

:cry: Cracked my prosthetic leg today, hopefully I can get it fixed by Wednesday. I need lots and lots of good thoughts sent my way


----------



## Antarctican

Oh no, Jeff. Here's hoping it can be fixed by then.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Use Araldite, lots of it...


----------



## LaFoto

:shock: JEFF! ale:


----------



## Alex_B

uhm, what a bad timing! my thoughts are with you and the person trying to fix it!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Fixed and all is well in the world again


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Phew!


----------



## Antarctican

Yayyyyy!


----------



## LaFoto

Jeff! Yay :cheer: 
This is the piece of good news I was waiting for!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Good news.
Now all that needs to happen is for me to remember where I'm going and not fall asleep at the whzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## LaFoto

*HERTZ!*
Watch the ROAD! :shock: (Did I ever send you directions? If not: do you want me to?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It's OK. I used the AA website - although it has routed me via Eire and Spain


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Oops. Like that you may arrive by the time it's all over...


----------



## Alex_B

Good to hear Jeff 

 just banged my head really hard this morning  So I might look a bit funny on Saturday ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Alex_B said:


> just banged my head really hard this morning  So I might look a bit funny on Saturday ...



:taped sh:


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> :taped sh:



no, i will not tell how it happened ... but my forehead is marked and with ice now ...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Alex_B said:


> ...with ice now ...


 
Great, someone is starting to get the drinks prepared already... :hail:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You mean you think Alex is drunk already?


----------



## doenoe

you dont drink beer with ice right?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Absolutely not, but you need something to chill the steins in right?


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> Absolutely not, but you need something to chill the steins in right?



No stein in northern Germany I am afraid. Unless Corinna's place is a Bavarian enclave 

No I am not drunk, this is getting out of control here :lmao:


----------



## PNA

Just to let you know I'm quite envious of your meet-up.....wish I could be there to meet you guys.

Have lots of beer and fun, oh BTW take some pictures also......!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If all goes according to plan I should be there around 7am.
Where do I find people... HOW do I find people? And more importantly, how soon can I find a bed?
I'll have been traveling around 12 hours...


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> If all goes according to plan I should be there around 7am.
> Where do I find people... HOW do I find people? And more importantly, how soon can I find a bed?
> I'll have been traveling around 12 hours...



Saturday 7am? Wow at 7am I will be probably just getting out of bed ... nmot sure when I will start travel


----------



## tempra

We land at 9am, so should be there around 10am - will there be anywhere to get some breakfast, as we'll be on the road from about 4am


----------



## tempra

oh, and a bed - but not with hertz!


----------



## Alex_B

did you get the itinerary? There will be a breakfast opportunity


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:


> We land at 9am, so should be there around 10am - will there be anywhere to get some breakfast, as we'll be on the road from about 4am



You're lucky.
I'll be setting out at around 7.30 pm to get to Dover for the midnight ferry - the French permitting.
By the time I arrive I'll be ready to bunk down on a wasps nest.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

tempra said:


> oh, and a bed - but not with hertz!



You sure know how to crush my dreams...


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz, if you really arrive at 7 a.m., you might want to have breakfast with us and then it should be possible to find a bed for you somewhere here in our house, I am sure!!! 

And then at some time during the morning, it should be possible for all of you to move into Ole Hoop. It is not occupied by anyone even now.

Christiane just tells me that the stretch through Belgium and Holland is extremely boring and tiring and that most have to stop for an hour's sleep or so somewhere in Holland because they are sooooo bored, they can't go on.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

My ferry gets into Calais about 1.30am and I reckon the journey will take about 5 hours.
I'll have my iPod and a few books so I should be OK


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*You know when you leave home that you should always check that you have everything you need - well it would seem that I have left the battery charger for my 350D in Riyadh - quite how I don't know, but I have. Hoping someone will have a charger with them in Germany, because they are bound to go flat aren't they...*


----------



## Alex_B

I think my charger can deal with *BP-511 and  BP-512 *... does that help?


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, looks like we are incompatible here.. .but someone must have a 350 D or a 400 D, right? I think Anty might have a 350D in fact. nor sure though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

This one says NB-2LH on the back of it. Going into town now, so will see if I can grab a spare charger - I know that both Corinna and Jeanne use a 350D also, so hopefuly I'll end up covered one way or another.


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:


> You're lucky.
> I'll be setting out at around 7.30 pm to get to Dover for the midnight ferry - the French permitting.
> By the time I arrive I'll be ready to bunk down on a wasps nest.


Meh, you're a weenie. I used to do 12 hour straight, at night, drives all the time to visit rellies down east.  (That said, I would have bedded down on a wasp's nest too once there. It's tiring. And I was younger then)


----------



## Antarctican

Chris of Arabia said:


> *You know when you leave home that you should always check that you have everything you need - well it would seem that I have left the battery charger for my 350D in Riyadh - quite how I don't know, but I have. Hoping someone will have a charger with them in Germany, because they are bound to go flat aren't they...*


I have mine   (A 350D is aka Rebel XT, right?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

But have you got a Euro mains plug?

Bit of drama there. Anty's flight was cancelled - but she seems to have managed to get another. At least I've had no more messages.
T would have picked her up en route so no panic.
She obviously didn't know it's a bank holiday weekend and with the French doing their traditional blockade of ferry terminals traveling anywhere out of the UK becomes a bit tricky.
I'm off in a bit.
See you all in foreign parts...


----------



## tempra

I've just checked in and printed off my boarding card, so as long as I make it to the gate for 6.10 am, I'll see you all in the morning!


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> But have you got a Euro mains plug?



I will bring my UK -> Central Europe adapter . Cannot help with US or Canadian plugs though.



> Bit of drama there. Anty's flight was cancelled - but she seems to have managed to get another. At least I've had no more messages.



All seems fine now, got a message from her as well, she has an alternative connection now.


----------



## doenoe

i also have a 350D and will bring my charger too. See you all tomorow


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Right I now have Hama "Charge just about anything photo related" charger and things are being topped up. Sounds like this is not going to be a problem after all.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

...and we have a UK to Euro adaptor too.


----------



## LaFoto

And you can always use my charger, too, Chris, so there is no problem for you at all!!! There's an abundance of battery chargers for the 350D-batteries around!

And I went out to buy food for all of you so you'll have something to eat for breakfast on Sunday morning (when the entire Schleiffer family plus LaFoto'sSister will be over, and Heike will come, too, with boiled eggs for all), and mineral water and yoghurts and apple juice and orange juice (but no beer! Sorry, but you'll get chance to get beer in the pub!).

AND!
Jeff's here already! 
He arrived this morning at 10:20. Coming in his rental car, from Fuhlsbüttel, all on his own, after his plane had landed at 7:30h.

And I prepared a bed for Hertz (in the cellar though, but it is a nice cellar!! With WHITE tiles and WHITE walls, so nothing "darkside" or sinister there), and I can easily prepare one for tempra, too, even put it out into the garden, if he wants me to (!) and ... well. I'm totally excited now.

And now I must go prepare some salad for our supper.

See you all in the morning or during the day ... and best come to my house first, and we only go over to Ole Hoop later (poor Britta is not well, she's down with Glandular Fever ...). And there're still people in Apartment 2 and she doesn't know if that apartment will be ready by noon. So all best come to my place FIRST.

And Anty: phone me when you get onto the train in Hamburg, so I know when to go get you here from the station. Daan, do the same, will you?


----------



## tempra

US plugs should work in German sockets - I have a US cable to figure of 8 charger socket that came with my 10D and that works fine across Europe - even in the UK with a bit of fiddling - must book car park!!


----------



## tempra

You're going to lock hertz in your cellar?

Fantastic!


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> You're going to lock hertz in your cellar?
> 
> Fantastic!



Yes, Hertz gets locked up in the white cellar!

For you we reserved the black dungeon though


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Alex_B said:


> For you we reserved the black dungeon though


 
That really need to be "Vor you, vee reserved ze bleck dungeon", sounds a little more dramatic that way.


----------



## Alex_B

*wonders what will be the best time to arrive tomorow* ...


----------



## tempra

Alex_B said:


> *wonders what will be the best time to arrive tomorow* ...




Aim for around 8am, that way you can get my breakfast ready - do I need to bring tea bags?


----------



## doenoe

LaFoto said:


> And Anty: phone me when you get onto the train in Hamburg, so I know when to go get you here from the station. Daan, do the same, will you?


Will do


----------



## Alex_B

tempra said:


> Aim for around 8am, that way you can get my breakfast ready - do I need to bring tea bags?



At 8am I will not even consider leaving my bed yet


----------



## LaFoto

Ach, c'mon, Alex. Leave your bed by 8, so you can be here at around noon. Doesn't that sound reasonable?

And --- erm --- *I* did not plan to *lock* Hertz into the WHITE cellar. (He's no longer going to read any of this, since he must be on his way already!) And the dungeon ... weeeeelll. Let's see where I can quickly CREATE one down there.... :scratch: 
Must go and look.

(But no, honestly, I must give over the room with my computer to Jeff. He's sooo tired by now. He must go to sleep).

See you all tomorrow!!!
And then the meet-up is OFFICIALLY ON!!! :cheer:


----------



## tempra

See you tomorrow Corinna!

More or less packed now - time for a beer... or two


----------



## doenoe

i just had my beer, now i have to pack.........im probably done in 15 minutes though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Think I'm just about packed, I still seem to be charging batteries for some reason though :scratch:

I'd no idea I had so many things that needed charging.

I've also printed out loads of maps and things so I can find the place. I'm guessing that by the time we've got out of the airport and picked up the hire car and got to the hotel and found Corinna's house, it's going to be around 15:00 before we get to see you all.


----------



## Unimaxium

Well I'm going to head out for dinner, and when I get back I'm off to the airport! See you all tomorrow night!


----------



## tempra

We're just leaving for the airport - it's 4am  but should be a good weekend 

See you in a few hours!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well I just need to get breakfast and the taxi to take us to the airport will be here in 25 minutes. See you all over there.


----------



## Alex_B

just crawled out of bed ..... I feel privileged not having to start travel as early as you all


----------



## Unimaxium

Almost there! I'm sitting in the London airport on my laptop, waiting for my connecting flight to Hamburg. See you all soon!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well it's all over for 2008. Anne-Marie and I just got back home about half an hour ago (and already I'm posting). Pictures later, much later...


----------



## doenoe

what do you mean "much later" you go and post pics......its just something everybody has to do once they get home. Except for me, cause im a busy person and all 
Was nice meeting you and Anne-Marie


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Likewise Sir. I shall aim to get something up a little later today, but right now I'm feeling a bit worse for wear. You should see the pile of washing we've managed to accumulate in a week!


----------



## Corry

I still vow that I will meet you all someday!!!!


----------



## Tangerini

Corry said:


> I still vow that I will meet you all someday!!!!



 Me too.


----------



## mentos_007

oook where can I see the pics of what I missed?  I hope you had a wonderful time there!


----------



## doenoe

try this one:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124370


----------

